# Girls, you need to check out that website



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2007)

i found it just by googling :

the nail directory

there's tutorials, a nail art gallery...:rockwoot:you can even contribute with your own work.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 8, 2007)

some neat stuff.........but some scary stuff too!!


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks for sharing..


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 8, 2007)

sweet thanx


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 8, 2007)

cool! they have tutorials yay


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I'm getting my nails done tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 8, 2007)

very cool link and many cool ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Venezia (Apr 8, 2007)

Yay!

The nail Directory is very cool... run by my good friends Sean &amp; Jackie in Dublin.

A couple of my pics are in the photographic nail comp gallery.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 13, 2007)

Some of the nail pics that they have on there are way to out there for me. I would never in my life pull stuff like that off. Great site tho.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanx


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks for posting.. I enjoyed looking at all the wacky crazy nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It made mine seem a little dull though, LOL


----------



## SalJ (Apr 20, 2007)

That's brillliant, thanks for posting. I love the marbled french mani - gonna have to have a go at that!!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 24, 2007)

That was fun to look at.I saw a couple pf french tip designs that I could really wear. I like to match my outfits to nail design for special events. Thanks


----------



## Mina (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## xxmonjovixx (May 9, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## chocobon (May 9, 2007)

Looks nice, thanx for sharing!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 19, 2007)

Great site! Thanks for sharing.. Definitely have some stuff to try!


----------

